# Heading out.



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm in the truck hitting the hoga. My 10 year old boy tied up some senyo ice man minnows and guaranteed me a chrome dome when he was done. We shall see!


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

GODSPEED FELLAS!
Keep us abreast !


Steelhead nutcase!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Get em!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Well..... Steelhead 2 me 0. Foiled again! I gotta figure out a better knot for florocarbon than a clinch knot. Any suggestions?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

DUUUUDE AARGH!! How did the boy enjoy it?
Maybe it's me. All the people that kno me don't do too hot on the water. My curse is ruining you fishing trips........ I hope I'm wrong!


Steelhead nutcase!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

He didn't go, it was too cold. Wuss. I gotta find him some waders also, ones in his size are hard to come by 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Was it the custom flies the boy tied that the steelies made off with? 


Steelhead nutcase!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Funny enough yes.... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't tell him that!
Or wait....... Nice flies son!


Steelhead nutcase!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Well I tied the eyes on he did the rest. So I'll go with that... haha! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, ya did more fishing than I did. I caught an itch from some g-10.............


Steelhead nutcase!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

That suuuuucccckkkks! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

jbmynes said:


> Well..... Steelhead 2 me 0. Foiled again! I gotta figure out a better knot for florocarbon than a clinch knot. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




Palomar knot.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Double trilene knot

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

yonderfishin said:


> Palomar knot.


almost always the palomar.but on stick bait and minnow flies i use the rapala knot.gives alot more action on the swing


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Palomar is a pain to tie with a big shanked fly with a stinger hook. Buuuut it's pretty damn strong. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Palomar knot is the only knot I use unless the eye of the jig/hook/fly is too small then ill use a standard clinch knot. Another good 1 I have found is the joe bucher power knot.


----------

